# Marble Tic-Tac-Toe Game



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

I made this Marble Tic-Tac-Toe Game recently. It was really a fun one, and pretty easy to make. It's a great project for beginners or folks just looking for an easy project to work on.






Oh, and check out my blog entry over at: www.woodlogger.com where I have a more pics, and a free project plan.


.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty neat quick little project. I can me making those for gifts, especially for some children.

Mark


----------

